# Machined souvenirs - Turner's Cubes and Balls on ebay



## r3292c (Nov 15, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12310187196...84.m1555.l2649





https://www.ebay.com/itm/12328307329...84.m1555.l2649





https://www.ebay.com/itm/12341135132...84.m1555.l2649





https://www.ebay.com/itm/12323997171...84.m1555.l2649





https://www.ebay.com/itm/12317144171...84.m1555.l2649


----------



## r3292c (Nov 15, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Unique-Two-dodecahedrons-in-a-ball-or-famous-Turners-ball-25mm-or-1-size/123485735591?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20160323102634&meid=07b6290b40614e898405fcb03b552e11&pid=100623&rk=5&rkt=6&mehot=lo&sd=123239971715&itm=123485735591&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## r3292c (Dec 5, 2018)

There are some brass and aluminum balls available









https://www.ebay.com/itm/123525475220


----------



## r3292c (Dec 20, 2018)

Turner's nuts, or nut in a nut souvenir. Aluminum and brass.








https://www.ebay.com/itm/123555432233









https://www.ebay.com/itm/123555426815


----------



## rwm (Aug 26, 2019)

Just bought some! Great work. These will make great Christmas gifts!!!
Thanks
Robert


----------



## r3292c (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you very much for your purchase, Robert. You will also get a small gift. I'm shipping the items tomorrow. Ivan.


----------



## r3292c (Aug 27, 2019)

Aluminum and brass nuts are available








						Aluminum nut in a nut, turner's nut puzzle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aluminum nut in a nut, turner's nut puzzle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Brass nut in a nut, turner's nut puzzle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brass nut in a nut, turner's nut puzzle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## r3292c (Aug 27, 2019)

Wooden Star in a Ball













						Wooden Star in a Ball, 2" size  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Wooden Star in a Ball, 2" size at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Wooden Cube in a Cube













						Unseparated, Seven Cubes in a Cube, the famous Turner's Cube puzzle, 3" size  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Unseparated, Seven Cubes in a Cube, the famous Turner's Cube puzzle, 3" size at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## r3292c (Aug 27, 2019)

Aluminum Star in a Ball














						Aluminum Star in a Ball, 1-1/4" big  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aluminum Star in a Ball, 1-1/4" big at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				

















						Aluminum Star in a Ball, 2" size  | eBay
					

Aluminum Star sitting inside the Ball. The Star can move inside, but can't get out. Great brain teaser. Star dodecahedron in a ball - YouTube.



					www.ebay.com


----------

